# Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!



## donlotis (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war ja bisher ein glühender Verfechter des MeFo-Angelns mit monofilem Vorfach (ca. 1 m), vor allem habe ich der Sehfähigkeit der Mefo einiges zugetraut. 
Das hat ab nun ein Ende! Sollte es diese Sehfähigkeit geben, fehlt die dazugehörige kognitive Verarbeitung! Ich habe diese Osterferien komplett mit geflochtener Schnur und einem Kugellagerwirbel geangelt. Leider konnte ich keine richtig Große erwischen (das lag natürlich am Wetter ) , aber ich hatte genauso viele Bisse/Fische wie vorher mit Vorfachtüddelei. Es scheint die Forellen tatsächlich in keinster Weise zu stören. Mein dänischer Mefo-Buddy verklickert mir das schon seit Jahren, jetzt weiß ich es auch. Er will mich nun noch unbedingt zum Fischen mit Einzelhaken überreden, mal sehen...  |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Da gibts nur eins zu sagen, guuuuude Idee, mach ich schon immer und fange genug damit, ich fische aber eine grau/schwarze Schnur

Grüße Spezi


----------



## Living Dead (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Ich kann dem 100 Prozentig wiedersprechen...

Hab schon neben Leuten ohne Mono gestanden und es gab krasse Unterschiede. 

Naja soll doch jeder machen wie er will. 

Ist euch eigentlich schonmal ne gute Mefo um nen Stein geschwommen? Da kann Mono relativ nützlich sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob du eher flott kurbelst oder eher zur gemütlichen Fraktion zählst?


----------



## Living Dead (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Donlotis oder ich?


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Also wegen der Sichtigkeit habe ich mir beim Küstenblinkern noch nie Gedanken gemacht... Das Mono bzw. FC-Vorfach hat bei mir den Grund in der Abriebfestigkeit, wie Living Death schon schrieb.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob du eher flott kurbelst oder eher zur gemütlichen Fraktion zählst?



Moin Uli #h
Du spielst auf die Zeit an, die der Fisch zur Entscheidung hat ob er den Köder nimmt oder nicht?


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Moin Uli #h
> Du spielst auf die Zeit an, die der Fisch zur Entscheidung hat ob er den Köder nimmt oder nicht?


 
Ja logisch. Aber da sollte sich Donlotis mal zu äußern. Das finde ich wirklich interessant.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Ist auch interessant Uli. 
Wie gesagt, habe ich mir um die Sichtigkeit nie wirklich Gedanken gemacht bzw. nie machen müssen, da ich schon aus Abriebgründen immer ein Stück FC bzw. Mono vorschalte...

In Katharinenhof z.B. möchhte ich ungern nach jedem zweiten WUrf die Schur kontrollieren müssen, Du weißt ja selbst wie es da unter Wasser aussieht...


----------



## Rosi (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Also wegen der Sichtigkeit habe ich mir beim Küstenblinkern noch nie Gedanken gemacht... Das Mono bzw. FC-Vorfach hat bei mir den Grund in der Abriebfestigkeit, wie Living Death schon schrieb.



ist bei mir auch so, nur wegen dem abrieb. 

die mefos sind da nicht heikel. aber der hornfisch geht nicht an eine für ihn sichtbare schnur.
passt auf, wenn hornis da sind und ihr laßt das monovorfach weg, beißen fast nur noch mefos#h


----------



## Rosi (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

uli, schnell oder langsam kurbeln?
meistens bleiben ja genug würfe um das auszuprobieren.:m

am späten abend, wenn es fast ganz dunkel ist, beißen sie jedenfalls (in letzter zeit) eher beim langsamen kurbeln, weit unten und weit draußen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Moin Rosi #h
naja, wie gesagt, habe ich mir um die Möglichkeit der Sichtigkeit nie Gedanken gemacht, war ja im FC Vorfach wegen Abrieb quasi schon mit eingebaut... 

Wobei ich sagen muß, daß ich beim Dorschblinkern des Abends/Nachts schon wegen der Sichtigkeit ein längeres Stück vorschalte bzw. ganz auf Monofil setze, denn wen ich sage, daß im dunkeln schwarze Köder Top sind, weil sie der Fisch gegen den immer etwas helleren Nachthimmel am besten ausmachen kann, dann muß ich auch damit rechnen, daß der Fisch eine Fireline in "smoke" besser gegen den Nachthimmel sieht als eine helle oder eben Monofil...


----------



## donlotis (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja logisch. Aber da sollte sich Donlotis mal zu äußern. Das finde ich wirklich interessant.



Ich glaube, ich gehöre eher in die Kategorie der 'Speed-Spinner'.

Das heißt ich hole relativ schnell und gleichmäßig ein, mache jedoch immer Spinstops, aber auch zusätzliche, leichte Schläge mit der Rutenspitze. Oft in Kombination, also erst Spinstop und dann kurze Anschläge. Dabei trudelt der Blinker schön um die eigene Achse nach unten. Dann wieder ein Stück 'normal' einholen...


Ich gebe dem Fisch also generell eher wenig Zeit zur Entscheidung, manchmal mache ich es ihm aber auch wirklich leicht. |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



Rosi schrieb:


> weit unten.



Nun, das spricht auf jeden Fall FÜR ein Vorfach... zumindest über unreinem Grund.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Ich denke genau da "liegt der Hund begraben"... 
Sie müssen sich bei Dir schell entscheiden... 

Außerdem hast Du bei dieser Methode wenig bis gar keine Grundberührungen... Das schont Dein Geflecht zusätzlich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich gehöre eher in die Kategorie der 'Speed-Spinner'.


 
Das dachte ich mir. Wobei das ja auch völlig ok ist. Mir ist allerdings nicht klar, worin jetzt der Nachteil eines Vorfaches liegen soll, mal abgesehen von der Verbindung. Gerade wenn sich lange nix tut oder wenn ich tiefere sandige Bereiche gezielt anfische, lasse ich den Blinker gerne mal zum Grund durchtaumeln. Überproportional häufig kommt der Biss beim wiederankurbeln oder sogar im Absinken. Betrachtet man das Fluchtverhalten von Beutefischen der Mefos, dann wird das ganz deutlich. Dieses Szenario durfte ich letzte Woche direkt vor meinen Füßen beobachten, als sich ein Nachläufer in das vor mir liegende Steinfeld zurückgezogen hatte und beim nächsten vorbeikommen des Blinkers diesen beim Absinken voll nahm. Coole Sache eigentlich, nur leider ist mir der Fisch dann vorm Kescher "explodiert" und ich hatte wortwörtlich das nachsehen.

Kernaussage ist eigentlich, dass ein Vorfach kaum schadet, aber deutlich flexibler macht, wie schon von Rosi angedeutet.

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mir ist allerdings nicht klar, worin jetzt der Nachteil eines Vorfaches liegen soll



Eben... 




sundvogel schrieb:


> Kernaussage ist eigentlich, dass ein Vorfach kaum schadet, aber deutlich flexibler macht, wie schon von Rosi angedeutet.



So sieht es aus.

@donlotis:
was für eine komplizierte Vorfach - Hauptschnurverbindung hast Du denn?

Bei mir ist das bloß ein NoKnot am Ende des Geflechtes mit Wirbel, daran ein Stück Mono/FC, wiederum ein Wirbel und dann der Köder...


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das bloß ein NoKnot am Ende des Geflechtes mit Wirbel, daran ein Stück Mono/FC, wiederum ein Wirbel und dann der Köder...


 
Ich spare mir den Wirbel am No-Knot. Den benötigt man eigentlich nicht und die Verbindung wird deutlich störungsfreier. Insbesondere wenn man Soviks verwendet, dann kann sich so eine Vorfachschlaufe auch mal aushängen.


----------



## donlotis (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @donlotis:
> was für eine komplizierte Vorfach - Hauptschnurverbindung hast Du denn?



Die Knoten waren nicht das Problem. Ich musste feststellen, dass nach einiger Zeit das Vorfach an sich (gute Mono 0,30) an Stärke verloren hat.
Eine Ursache (wie ich vermute) ist, dass das kurze Mono-Vorfach nun die gesamte Dehnung abfangen muss. Sowohl beim Auswerfen, als auch bei größerem Fischkontakt und natürlich bei Hängern. Sie ist dann schnell 'ausgeleiert' und reißt entsprechend schneller bzw. muss regelmäßig erneuert werden.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Ich angel auch mit durchgehend qietschgelber Fireline und fang immer noch genau wenig/viel wie früher mit 0,22 er Stroft.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Ich hab den nur drin wegen dem Schnurdrall, der sich durch diesen Wirbel extrem verringert hat... Schnurdrall bezogen nur auf das Stück Vorfach, der geflochtenen hauptschnur macht das nix aus, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen.

Wobei sich meine Standardköder (Snaps und Spöket) ja weniger um die eigenen Achse drehen als ein Hansen Fight/Flash... von daher wäre es wohl auch kein Problem den Wirbel am NoKnot wegzulassen.
Da mir dieser aber keine Probleme bereitet... "Let it be..."


----------



## Chrizzi (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Vielleicht war die Salzwasserfestigkeit nicht so klasse von der Mono... Ich kenn die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Osterferien komplett mit geflochtener Schnur
> ...
> Leider konnte ich keine richtig Große erwischen (das lag natürlich am Wetter )


Jetzt lache ich mir aber nen Ast, wenn Du Dir die beiden Aussagen mal genüßlich hin und her zergehen läßt? :m 

Sind die Mefos da gerade bei euch am Strand soviel blinder und blöder als unsere Satzforellen hier? |kopfkrat :q Da ist die Sache eineindeutig.

Gut, es hängt noch von einer Menge Faktoren mehr ab.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



donlotis schrieb:


> Eine Ursache (wie ich vermute) ist, dass das kurze Mono-Vorfach nun die gesamte Dehnung abfangen muss. Sowohl beim Auswerfen, als auch bei größerem Fischkontakt und natürlich bei Hängern. Sie ist dann schnell 'ausgeleiert' und reißt entsprechend schneller bzw. muss regelmäßig erneuert werden.


 

Das ist gut vorstellbar. Ich verwende 0,28 FC an meiner schwereren Rute. Damit hatte ich das Problem noch nie. Allerdings ist die Rute relativ weich und ich werfe auch keine Köder über 20g.

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jetzt lache ich mir aber nen Ast, wenn Du Dir die beiden Aussagen mal genüßlich hin und her zergehen läßt? :m
> 
> Sind die Mefos da gerade bei euch am Strand soviel blinder und blöder als unsere Satzforellen hier? |kopfkrat :q Da ist die Sache eineindeutig.
> 
> Gut, es hängt noch von einer Menge Faktoren mehr ab.




Sehr schön und trocken.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

@Det
Naja so rein von der Logik macht das schon Sinn was Du da schreibst.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Bei mir ist es 30iger FC und die 20 Gramm sind eigentlich auch mein Maximum... meist bleibe ich darunter.

25 und 30 Gramm Snaps feuere ich nur zum nächtlichen Dorschblinkern in die Ostsee und das nur bei Gegenwind...


Das Stück FC ist auch einigen Belastungen ausgesetzt, ist aber auch schnell erneuert wenn es denn sein muß.


----------



## donlotis (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jetzt lache ich mir aber nen Ast, wenn Du Dir die beiden Aussagen mal genüßlich hin und her zergehen läßt? :m .



Nun, neben mir stand ein Purist: nur Mono, kein Wirbel. Die Fische haben nicht besser/schlechter gebissen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

@PikePauly
Ich habe einige Male Experimente derart gemacht, sowohl gezielt wie auch notgedrungen, und bei Klarwasser + Freiwasser + Sonne entscheidet es über Fang und Nichtfang, bei angeblich so blöden Satzforellen -40cm, die im Feb/Mär eingesetzt werden und die man im Mai versucht zu fangen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich hab den nur drin wegen dem Schnurdrall, der sich durch diesen Wirbel extrem verringert hat... Schnurdrall bezogen nur auf das Stück Vorfach, der geflochtenen hauptschnur macht das nix aus, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen.


 
Mit steiferem FC zb. Gamagatsku;+ ist nix mit Drall.



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Da mir dieser aber keine Probleme bereitet... "Let it be..."


 
 eben...



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ... und fang immer noch genau wenig/viel wie früher mit 0,22 er Stroft.


 
Da werden wir uns demnächst mal länger drüber unterhalten. :q
Am besten mit Ines.


Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @PikePauly
> Ich habe einige Male Experimente derart gemacht, sowohl gezielt wie auch notgedrungen, und bei Klarwasser + Freiwasser + Sonne entscheidet es über Fang und Nichtfang, bei angeblich so blöden Satzforellen -40cm, die im Feb/Mär eingesetzt werden und die man im Mai versucht zu fangen.


 

Und wo findet man die Ergebnisse?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



donlotis schrieb:


> Nun, neben mir stand ein Purist: nur Mono, kein Wirbel. Die Fische haben nicht besser/schlechter gebissen.


Gut, kann auch sein, muß ich Dir ja auch glauben. 
Die anderen Faktoren: Wolken, Sonnenstand, Schatten, Gewässertrübung und Beangelungsdichte, wie war es damit? 

Ich hab ja auch eine Forelle letztens auf einem dicken Stahlvorfach (15kg+Nylonumantelung, also ca. 0.4mm dick+ dicke Multifilschnur) gefangen, das war aber Abenddämmerung mit Schlagschatten, da sieht der Fisch nicht mehr alles.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

@Det
Auch wenn die Fische bei Dir so ähnlich "gepolt" sein dürften ist das Angeln natürlich anders. 
Das aber die Geflochtene ne Scheuchwirkung haben könnte ist mir auch klar.
In dem Film "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen" sieht man bei den Unterwasseraufnahmen wie krass der Unterschied ist.
Schon sehr beeindruckend wenn man den Übergang von Geflecht zum Monovorfach sieht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @PikePauly
> Ich habe einige Male Experimente derart gemacht, sowohl gezielt wie auch notgedrungen, und bei Klarwasser + Freiwasser + Sonne entscheidet es über Fang und Nichtfang, bei angeblich so blöden Satzforellen -40cm, die im Feb/Mär eingesetzt werden und die man im Mai versucht zu fangen.


 
Det, man kann es dir nur im wieder raten...

mach doch einfach mal einen Praxistest an der Ostsee. Gerrit lädt dich ein. Talsperrenzuchtrefos in einer glasklaren Talsperre sind ein etwas anderer Schnack als sich bei ner auflandigen 5 den 3° kalten Wind um die Nase ballern zu lassen. 

Donlotis und Pauly haben ja völlig recht, dass unter bestimmten Bedingungen ein Vorfach keine Geige spielt. Allerdings glaube ich ebenso wie Steffen und Rosi, dass das unter Umständen schon wichtig sein kann.
Endlich mal eine Frage die sowas wie Substanz hat.

Wegen der höheren Abriebfestigkeit, kann ich meine Hauptschnur deutlich feiner wählen, wenn ich ein Vorfach habe. Das heißt wiederum ich kann weiter werfen oder feiner fischen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Grau ist alle Theorie...

Die Praxis sieht nur manchmal ganz anders aus...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

nach Diskussionen mit Klaus denke ich eigentlich, daß die Meerforellen da sehr unbedarft rangehen, weil sie einfach keine Scheu davor kennen - sprich nicht verblinkert sind. Aber ob das wirklich so ist? #c

Mir hatte jemand am 1.04.2007 mal so richtig vorgeführt, wie souverän man Forellen fangen kann, und das mit sehr einfachem Gerät. Meine Gerätschaft 0.26Mono+0,23 FC Vorfach war einfach überdimensioniert. Er hat einfach nur mit 0.16mm Mono durchgehend geangelt und fast jeden Wurf Biß auf Biß gehabt. Wenn man nett fragt, bekommt man manchmal ein gute Erklärung :m, ich dann ordentlich 1.5m 0.18mm FC montiert und schon konnte ich auch meine Forellen fangen, wo vorher kaum ein Stubser war. Und das war Saisoneröffnung, d.h. die Forellen waren überhaupt nicht in Kunstköderkontakt gewesen. Aber klares Wasser und Sonnenschein, und ruckzuck haben sie gescheut.
Ich kann damit nur sagen, sie können bzw. könnten das sehen. Aber solange sie das nicht zuordnen und scheuen - insofern hat donlotis mit seiner Eingangsaussage ja bis dahin recht  - fängt man halt. 
Was aber auch auf der Hand liegt: die größeren und die releasten haben das aber schon mal erlebt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Det, man kann es dir nur im wieder raten...
> 
> mach doch einfach mal einen Praxistest an der Ostsee. Gerrit lädt dich ein. Talsperrenzuchtrefos in einer glasklaren Talsperre sind ein etwas anderer Schnack als sich bei ner auflandigen 5 den 3° kalten Wind um die Nase ballern zu lassen.



Genau, wir haben sogar ReFos hier in der Ostsee, nicht nur MeFos.
Ausgebüchste Zuchtrefos, das wär doch was


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Donlotis und Pauly haben ja völlig recht, dass unter bestimmten Bedingungen ein Vorfach keine Geige spielt. Allerdings glaube ich ebenso wie Steffen und Rosi, dass das unter Umständen schon wichtig sein kann.
> Endlich mal eine Frage die sowas wie Substanz hat.


Da stimme ich Dir zu, siehe weiteres obiges Posting Nr.36.

Die Aussage, daß Meerforellen leichter zu fangen wären als unsere hauptsächlich Regenbogner hier, hätte aber auch einige Brisanz. :q 
Aufzufinden sind sie ja auf jeden Fall schwerer.

Wenn ich an der Küste angel, habe ich aber auf jeden Fall E-Spulen mit verschiedenen anderen Schnüren dabei, das ist sicher.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> nach Diskussionen mit Klaus denke ich eigentlich, daß die Meerforellen da sehr unbedarft rangehen, weil sie einfach keine Scheu davor kennen - sprich nicht verblinkert sind. Aber ob das wirklich so ist? #c


 
Wie habt ihr denn diskutiert?

Das ist mal so und mal so. Manchmal beissen sie auf Strehliereisen und meistens eher nicht. Meerforelle sind in jeder Beziehung unzuverlässig. Man kann eine Woche garnichts fangen und hat dann auf einmal mehrere richtig gute Fische. 

Ich finde du solltest das mit Klaus nach unserer letzten Woche nochmal diskutieren. Wobei Klaus und ich ziemlich unterschiedlich angeln. Ist eigentlich witzig.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aufzufinden sind sie ja auf jeden Fall schwerer.


 
Nee, das sicher nicht. Man findet sie leicht. Sie sind nur manchmal deutlich selektiver und können ziemlich zickig sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> als sich bei ner auflandigen 5 den 3° kalten Wind um die Nase ballern zu lassen.


Da hast Du noch einen Faktor genannt, den ich in der Faktorenaufzählung vergaß: Wellen! 
Bei richtig Ententeich und Sonne geht bei uns in den Teichen schlichtweg gar nichts. Man muß schon irgendwo einen Baumschatten nutzen und an der Schattenkante lang angeln, und schwupps geht was. Darin liegt wohl auch der Hauptfaktor beim Ententeichschneider an der Küste. hat schon mal jemand probiert dann auf 16er Mono umzusteigen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand probiert dann auf 16er Mono umzusteigen?


 
Logisch. Oder 0,06 Geflecht mit 20er Fluo funzt deutlich besser. Welches April-WE sehen wir dich an der Kyst?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Nächstes Küstenfischen weiß ICH nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

@Det
Du hast doch gerade ne Einladung von einem einigermassen brauchbaren Guide bekommen.
Da würde ich zusagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Meerforelle sind in jeder Beziehung unzuverlässig. Man kann eine Woche garnichts fangen und hat dann auf einmal mehrere richtig gute Fische.
> 
> Man findet sie leicht. Sie sind nur manchmal deutlich selektiver und können ziemlich zickig sein.


Da muß ich nochmal nachfragen, also Du bist Dir sicher daß sie da sind |kopfkrat, Nachläufer was weiß ich, aber sie beißen dann einfach partout nicht?

Daß sie einfach woanders oder viel weiter draußen wären, da hätte man ja keine Chancen mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Du hast doch gerade ne Einladung von einem einigermassen brauchbaren Guide bekommen.
> Da würde ich zusagen.


Klaro, haste recht. Aber dazu müssen eben die Termine stimmen, weißte ja. 
Wenn so ein paar Sachen stimmen bzw. sich mit einer Klappe klappen lassen, und Frühling herrscht :l, dann wird mich kaum was halten. :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Nachläufer, kurze Anfasser, Sichtkontakt und und und...

Es gibt da einen sehr interessanten Film, der zeigt wie ein recht großer Trupp- 20 Fische - immer wieder in Wurfweite vor einem Angler vorbeischwimmt, ohne das eine Mefo sich interessiert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

ok danke, jetzt habe ich die Problematik wohl verstanden. 

Meine Frau hat eh für diese Forellensaison die neuen Kreativköder angekündigt :m, mal sehen ob das was als Alternative bringt.


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



> aber der hornfisch geht nicht an eine für ihn sichtbare schnur


@Rosi
Widerspruch
Habe neben vielen Einzelfischen sogar schon mal ne Doublette gefangen....hing mit den Zähnen im "Geflecht" am Wirbel...


----------



## KHof (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Detlef, fahr hoch!

Meerforellen machen nie das was man theoretisch erwartet.
Dieses Fischen muß man erlebt haben.
Schlicht und ergreifend.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Moin Klaus!

Wurde auch Zeit, daß da mal ein bischen Druck auf Detlev ausgeübt wird.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Moin #h

Auch ich kann Det nur den Rat geben einfach mal zu fischen, alle Theorie zu Hause lassen... EINFACH ANGELN 

Theorie ist ja schön und gut aber die Praxis ist unersetzlich!


----------



## pohlk (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Denke ich auch, der Fisch muss "Lust" haben zu beißen, dann ist nach meiner meinung Schnur, Köder etc egal.


----------



## Living Dead (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Ich fahr jetzt los nach Als. Einmal die Mono im Gepäck und einmal 10lb PP. Mal sehn was die Fischchen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein dazu sagen


----------



## seatrout61 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Gestern das erste mal mit 1m Mono-Vorfach vor der gefochtenen experimentiert, da ich mit Springerfliege (Garnele) fischen wollte. Tatsächlich nach 2 zaghaften Anpassern ein "hammerharter" Biß den ich nach dramatischen Drill mit der Hand landen konnte. Es war ein Hering, der Appetit auf Garnelen hatte. Kumpel hat mit durchgängiger Mono und Springerfliege keinen einzigen Biß.
Bisher habe ich mit durchgängigen Geflecht in unterschiedlichen Farben von grau - sand - gelb - dunkelgrün - keine Nachteile bemerkt. Für mich eher eine Glaubenfrage.
Anderseits habe ich mit einem Kumpel vor einer Krautbank auf Geflecht und Blinker selber Biß auf Biß gehabt und der Kumpel daneben nix, auch Köderwechsel bei ihm brachte nix. Lag in dem Moment m.E. am "richtigen" Köder, auf den ich zuvor noch nie was gefangen hatte. Den "richtigen" Köder zu finden halte ich für wesentlich fangentscheidender.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



KHof schrieb:


> Detlef, fahr hoch!
> Meerforellen machen nie das was man theoretisch erwartet.


Der wahre Theoretiker sagt jetzt: Dann ist diese Theorie (noch) zu schlecht! :q

Klar werde ich hoch fahren, besonders passend wär's wenn mein monatliches Forellenlimit im April von 16 Forellen erschöpft ist, der Hecht noch geschont ist und ich dann auf die interessanten Fische nicht mehr "darf". |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klar werde ich hoch fahren, besonders passend wär's wenn mein monatliches Forellenlimit im April von 16 Forellen erschöpft ist, der Hecht noch geschont ist und ich dann auf die interessanten Fische nicht mehr "darf". |rolleyes



Det... drückst Du Dich etwa...? 
Das "riecht" nach Ausrede...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Quatsch. Das dauert genau genommen 4 Angeltage hier, und dann MUSS ich woanders hin. 

Ich bestelle mir sogar gerade ne richtig warme Neoprenbüx, gehe sicherheitshalber immer noch von winterlichen Verhältnissen in Apr./Mai aus.  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Dann freue ich mich Dich in nicht allzu ferner Zeit bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen 

Fanggarantie gibts keine, aber die Hot Spots auf der Insel zeige ich Dir gerne und rück auch mit leichtem Geschirr an, manchmal sind 20 Gramm Ködergewicht schon zuviel.


----------



## magnus12 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Moin!

Zum Thema Flourcarbonvorfach möchte ich gar nicht erst meinen eigenen theoretischen Senf dazugeben, sondern auf Leute verweisen, die davon Leben, dass auf Ihrem Boot Fische gefangen werden
http://www.teamextreme.se/
eindeutiges Urteil: Alltid använd Fluorcarbon! (immer benutzen!)

es ist sicherlich nicht immer _notwendig,_ der Ostseespülsaum ist nicht der Vänern, aber wie will man beurteilen, wie viele Fische man an bestimmten Tagen nicht gefangen hat?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



magnus12 schrieb:


> es ist sicherlich nicht immer _notwendig,_ der Ostseespülsaum ist nicht der Vänern, aber wie will man beurteilen, wie viele Fische man an bestimmten Tagen nicht gefangen hat?


Das haste schön geschrieben |good: und ist das grundsätzliche Problem, man hat eigentlich keine wirklichen Vergleichsmaßstäbe.

Sowas wie es wäre, von einem lokalen erfahrenen Experten die Aussage:
"Wenn Du an dieser Stelle bei den Bedingungen angelst, mußt du eigentlich 4 Fische die Stunde haken!". |znaika: 
Wenn es dann nicht passiert, macht man folglich was falsch. |kopfkrat

Wenn ich mir selber z.B. so eine Regel "aufdrücke", weil ich z.B. gestern an derselben Stelle in demselben Wetter genau das konnte, und heute geht es nicht, dann suche ich nach der Veränderung - bei den Fischen, und wenn ich sie gefunden habe (gelbe Schnur weg, dünneres Vorfach, kleinere Spinner oder selfmade Mini-Blinker, tunken, ...) und voila, plötzlich gehts. :m
Aber nur weil ich dran glaubte, daß es irgendwie gehen MUSS.


----------



## Ines (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da werden wir uns demnächst mal länger drüber unterhalten. :q
> Am besten mit Ines.



Huch, es war von mir die Rede!
Da bin ich ja gespannt, worüber wir uns unterhalten werden...

Und wenn Ihr jetzt auch noch AngelDet überredet - das wird ja ein Spaß!|rolleyes

Gruß, Ines


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Wie denn nu ,mit oder ohne???#cIch habe da ja auch immer ein Vorfach FC 0,35 aber irgentwie immer nicht son gutes Bauchgefühl. Aber so ganz ohne find ich dann auch wieder blöd.Hab schon mal das Glück gehabt und mehrere schöne Mefos ohne Vorfach  fangen können.Hab aber auch schon ne gute verloren weil die um einen Stein geschwommen ist hat dann kräftig balett gemacht und war weg.Kann da nicht mal jemand überzeugende Argumente bringen ob ja oder nö...?!;+ Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Kann da nicht mal jemand überzeugende Argumente bringen ob ja oder nö...?!;+ Gruß vom Fischland!!!


Nö, das geht nicht: aus folgenden Gründen:

Es werden mit oder ohne Mono/FC-Vorfach Forellen gefangen. 
Kann kein Verfechter eine bestimmten Montageart leugnen. Also keine 100% Entscheidung möglich.

Was den Fisch scheucht, ist das, was er als Gefahr erkennt. Soweit bin ich sogar genau d'accord mit donlotis. 

ABER: Das was (fast) alle machen, sprich alle Angler anwenden, wird den Fisch am mißtrauischten machen, weil er das am meisten kennt. Leuchtet auch unmittelbar ein.

Daraus folgt: Genau die "Standardmethode" bringt mit ihrer Verbreitung dann die *wenigsten* Fische - weil unbezweifelbar die Kognition der Fische da drauf einrastet.
Auch Monofil und Fluocarbon sind nicht ganz unsichtbar, und können zudem gerade in Sonne glänzen. Mehr Signal braucht ein Fisch eigentlich nicht. 

Jetzt löse aber mal den Knödel auf: Was alle gut finden und mehrheitlich tun, wird wieder die meisten Fische scheuchen. :q :m

Das jetzt nur als Prinzip, es werden trotzdem ímmer mit der ein oder anderen Methode Fische gefangen werden, weil die Fische nicht gleich sind.
Interessant ist dies als eine Frage der Bißquote und Ausbeute, wie das im Beitrag von Magnus12 schon zum Ausdruck kam.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Ich denke auch das die meisten Forellen an der Küste nur einmal eine Schnur sehen.
Dann gehen sie meistens in die Pfanne.
Das ist natürlich ein grosser Unterschied zu Forellen in kleineren Binnengewässern, die schnell "schlaugemacht" werden.


----------



## seatrout61 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Heute war Fangtag, wieder mit dem 0,30er Monovorfach und Springerfliege. Ne 40erMefo auf den Blinker vertüdelte mir das Vorfach, so das ich den Blinker wieder direkt an die Geflochtene knüpfen musste. Mit dieser Montage gab es noch einen Anfasser und 2 Mefos von 38 und 46cm.
Mein Fazit nach 2 Tagen: Mit Springerfliege ist ein Monovorfach ganz ok, aber ansonsten absolut nicht fangentscheidend.


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab jetzt ohne Vorfach!*

Aha na denn weiss ich ja jetzt... immernoch nicht so richtig...#d;+#c.Also ich lasse das Vorfach erstmal dran ,und ärgere mich dann wenn mir irgendwann mal eine Mefo durch Schnurbruch oä.verloren geht ,dass ich da ein Vorfach angetüddelt hatte...!Dann werde ich keins mehr antüddeln ,und mich ärgern das ich nichts fange...:c#q;+#h.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


         PS.Angeln ist nur ein Hobby,ärgern kann man sich auch bei der Arbeit!:gOder beim Tanken...!!!


----------

